# latest addition to the quarrel tracks



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Latest Quarrel Track

Should be running laps later today
TKO
4 x 16 x 8
67.5'

Hope you enjoy 



Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Love the L layout. Nice selection of turns too, from a full S to huge sweeper.

That sweeper if HUGE. It's going to be like slinging cars out of a jai alai basket.

What is the greenish material that you are using to inlay your track?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Sintra-ish (expanded foam PVC), Same material type as the track, just a different color

The inlay is an option from TKO and very reasonably priced




Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Quarrel Green Track Finished*

Walls are in, running laps!
Note the clear plexiglass wall, left side "L",
this was an unplanned addition due to a normal
wall restricting the drivers view. Think it worked out
"OK"



Thanks


Mike


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Love it. Especially that long sweeping curve into the even longer straight. If it were my friends racing, I'd have to staple pillows to the wall at the end of that straight!


----------

